# When to begin a trip



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

When I went through orientation they said to not start the trip until the passenger is in the car and I'm about to start moving.

Well, too many of my customers make me wait more than 10 minutes but they always say they are coming. 

So what do you do? Wait until they're in the car? Confirm it's OK to start after the second "I'm coming" call or text, or just start after a certain time?

These are usually the same people who don't tip even after making me wait for 20 minutes.

I did just flat out cancel on some guy who didn't know where he was and wasn't in my car after 3 calls. He called me bad names, but had I started the ride and then decided I could not wait any longer he would have been able to rate me.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't start the ride until the rider is in the car, and you are OK with the destination. They can't rate you if you haven't started the trip. If they aren't out after ten minutes, cancel with a "rider no show." They get charged $5, and hopefully won't do it to the next driver. Turn down requests from the person if they request again.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

We get $10 for a cancel, but everyone is on their "first cancel is free." I've only been paid for 1 or 2 cancels.

Some of the other drivers have apparently decided to start and end the ride instead of canceling...but then of course they get a 1*. In a couple of the weekly newsletters they've had to tell us not to do that but to use Cancel instead...but we rarely get paid for the cancels.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I avoid starting the ride as long as possible until I can tell that the ride is going to work out. It's not worth $5 here or there to pick up some bad ratings. The wait time charges are miserable also and not worth a low rating. They might come out with a cigarette expecting to smoke, too many passengers, alcohol, or something else. Maybe the passenger isn't even the same place you're waiting. I have nearly certainly saved myself from at least a few 1-3 stars this way. For what it's worth, some of the people I wait the longest for turn out to be the biggest problems during the ride for some reason.

I have never started a ride before the passenger was at the car (600 rides approx.). Well, ok, one time I had the wrong passenger, ugh. I also don't start and stop a ride right away unless I forgot to start it at the end or something.

You may also want to see the avoiding 1 star thread for more stories about starting rides and cancellations:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/avoiding-1-star.620/


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I waited for a guy for about 15 minutes outside a club on one of Providence's 17th century alleys with cars parked on both sides, blocking traffic with my flashers on. Cop even came up behind me and ran the siren to get me to move, and fortunately nothing else. I called; the rider said "You're going to need the [email protected]#$ing National Guard to get me out of this place." I hung up and hit No-Show - no payment, and I had missed 2:00 closing at a super-reliable location. I regret not just starting the trip and sitting nearby; I could handle the 1*.

Normally I don't start the ride until we're on the way. If it requires a u-turn or exit from a large parking lot, I'll even wait until after that unless the rider is exceptionally rude. Extra nice riders get their trips ended slightly early, too.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Turn down requests from the person if they request again.


By the way how do you turn down a request?
Do you just let it time out? or is there a way to refuse it.
I ask because letting it time out are looked at as a negative by Uber/Lyft.

PS
Yesterday I got 3 pings and 3 immediate Cancellation all from the same girl.
The 4th time I looked at her rating 3.7.... and just let it time out.

I usually don't care about rating but 4 pings and 3.7 made me rethink it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I start the ride after I know the destination and preferred route, unless the rider says "I'll guide you"

I press start as we drive off....

I have had exactly ONE person in 800+ rides text me "I'll be down in a minute, go ahead and start the meter"


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I find it very frustrating, and in my mind against our partner agreement, that drivers end up eating the first time cancellation fee. It is absolute bullsh*t! In my 300+ rides I only remember one person telling me to starting the meter before getting to the car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Black riders are pretty well trained here in Sydney by the Cab networks.

Once the client is called and the driver arrives at pickup the meter goes on.

It may be different here in Sydney, because of the crazy mistakes the App makes with the pick up locations i always send an sms asking the client to confirm their address.

When they respond I send my ETA. Everyone seems to take ages to come out, so I hit "arriving now" 500m away, then once outside give one short ring on their mobile just to bring their attention to it if they've slipped into La La land. I give them 1 more minute then I begin the trip.

The waiting time rates for Black here is $1.00 p/m, I'm not about to hand that over to someone who has booked an ASAP on-demand service. Worse still the opportunities slow clients take from you to fill your hour with productive minutes. It's unreasonable for riders to expect a professional service to be at their beck & call at no cost.

My rating is 4.7 for 750+ rides


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

At around the 9 minute mark I will call the passenger to inform them that after ten minutes of waiting, I will have to start the meter if they want me to wait. If they don't answer I send a text to the same effect. I start the meter at 10 minutes. I have one repeat rider who I always end up waiting at least 15 minutes. She knows I start the meter after 10. She even texted me last time to tell me to go ahead and start the meter.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I call them after 3 min. If no answer I will call them again at 5min mark. At 6 min no answer. I cancel as no show. When I call them the first time at 3 min mark I just say that I was calling to let them know I'm up front. They usually come out quickly after that first call. If they are no in car by 6 min I will call them again and ask to turn on meter. If they ignore that call I will cancel as no show. I will not have my time on the road sucked up by riders who don't value my time.


----------

